# A rare encounter



## Pinkie (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey everyone,
The other night we were fortunate enough to spot a group of little _Natator depressus _ (Flatback Turtle) hatchlings. They had come from the beach across the road from where I live, and were headed the wrong way towards the city (bright lights). Thankfully we were able to alert QPWS and guide them toward the ocean by torchlight. 
Enjoy the pics! There's nothing cuter than a turtle hatchling  

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php

-pinx


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2004)

WOW - thanks for that Pinkie


----------



## Hickson (Nov 27, 2004)

Very cute! Well done Pinie - been wondering where you've been.



Hix


----------



## instar (Nov 27, 2004)

Fantastic Pinkie, there adorable. well done helping them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Thats awesome. so cute.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 27, 2004)

Gorgeous  big!


----------



## Gregory (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: RE: A rare encounter*

They make great soup.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 27, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: A rare encounter*

Ready made bowl too!!!


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 27, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: A rare encounter*

Hey all, heres some photos of some green turtles hatching on heron island early this year. 
I believe Pinkie was there at the same time as well! 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


-Henry


----------



## NoOne (Nov 27, 2004)

Thats pretty damn cool.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2004)

Where's Nemo?


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 28, 2004)

Henry!!! How the hell are ya. Hope you and Rachel are well


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 28, 2004)

I remember camping for a week on Tryon Island just off the Keppel group on a year 12 biology excursion,and one day under a table we were sitting round a whole clutch of hatchling green turtles came up from under the table.Maybe the shade of the table made them think it was night time,who knows.Anyway we grabbed them all and released them at the start of the outgoing tide the next night to give best chance of survival.Was a moment i will never forget!!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 28, 2004)

I love watching those little bueaties go for the water !


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 28, 2004)

> I love watching those little bueaties go for the water !



Thats what I said last time I was at Buchan's Point Beach


----------



## NoOne (Nov 28, 2004)

LMFAO Afro :lol:


----------

